# Bumps on skin!



## Derek29

They just showed up this morning. 
i haven't changed his food or anything like that and it is not flees.
i gave him an antihistamine about 15 minutes ago but there is no change... please help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

That my friend is an allergic reaction. Your pup has doggy hives. Give the antihistamine some time to work. 
Ecko gets those anytime he gets into the cat food, or eats any grains. They aren't too bad, they'll go away soon enough. I dose him with benadryl and he's fine in a few hours.
Just don't let him scratch himself.


----------



## BullyGal

I agree with Ecko, those are Allergy Hives. My girl gets them when she gets a bite from a flea. Even 1 bite from a flea outside can cause them.

Benedryl works wonders. I just recently had to but a new bottle of it because I use it so much. Just keep an eye on them. You can use cortizone to try and alleviate the itching.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Could also be a vaccine allergy....though those typically happen right hater getting the vaccination. Also if the dog got bit by any sort of insect or exposed to something it's allergic to...but yep like the others said, some type of allergic reaction


----------



## SeanR

It can also be Pyoderma, My pup used to get it, if im correct its a type of bacterial infection and can be cured with a pyoderma shampoo and the vet recommended cortisone cream which is aplied to the area.


----------



## Derek29

Bumps inside and on ears and skin
. has been like this for about a week now, but the 2 bumps on his skin showed up today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkevs

could be an allergic response as said.

Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


----------



## Tommysmum

My dog has same lumps but not itchy could it be hives ?


----------

